# How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please.



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

I've actually had a heck of a time trying to find a post somewhere which states how big a K03 actually is, all I hear is 
"uhh they're tiny, get a T3" or "its about the size of a hairdryer"
I would really like to know Trim and A/R for a K03 please.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Impact_Wrench)*

Well, the exhaust housing has an A/R of .36. In terms of flow, the K03 would be comparable to a T3 40 trim, if not smaller. But don't forget that "trim" is calculated using the compressor wheel's inducer and exducer sizes. So the word "trim" doesn't mean much unless you know what those sizes are. We like to refer to "T04E 50 trim" 'cause everyone knows what turbo it is and we have seen the flow maps. This is why a T3 50 trim and a T04E 50 trim is not AT ALL in the same.
Here is a * H U G E * picture of a K03 flowmap. The numbers are hard to understand, but if you want that graph in lbs/min, a ball park for the density of air is 1.29 grams/cubic cm ... I don't know what that means, I took this from another message board.


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Agtronic)*

A/R of .36 ? really? wierd coincidence the Garrett TA0304 that I have has a .36 turbine too... (its from a diesel Audi though







) and it has a .42 trim compressor.
thanks for the compressor map though, just what I was looking for ! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Impact_Wrench)*

Um, .42 is most likely the compressor housing A/R. Don't forget that there are TWO A/R's and TWO trims for every turbo. If you see a (.) in front of the number, that is usually the housing A/R.
Also, I should have written "I think the A/R is .36". I remember reading that somewhere, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Agtronic)*

oops, shoulda put the bong down a little earlier.
i meant AR .42 compressor housing, 40 trim wheel.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Here is a * H U G E * picture of a K03 flowmap. The numbers are hard to understand, but if you want that graph in lbs/min, a ball park for the density of air is 1.29 grams/cubic cm .


Air is more dense than water?








That should read 0.00129 g/cc, I think.
I did a rough calculation, and that turbo (K03) can flow about 13 or so lbs./minute while still being 70% efficient. It is roughly comparable to a 40 trim T3, but the 40 trim is somewhat bigger (it can flow about 16 lb/minute) -- so the K03 is rather small indeed.
-Steve


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: How big is a K03? trim and A/R numbers please. (Stephen Webb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen Webb* »_
Air is more dense than water?








That should read 0.00129 g/cc, I think.

Sure it is! You didn't know that?







No, I took those numbers from the thread where I got the flow map. I don't know anything about that ish, and don't know how to interpret the numbers.


----------

